# Rally 2014



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

A brilliant day today with the rally parade and time trials ready for the desert race on Saturday and Sunday. And the Top Model of the World contestants arrived in town ready for their final competition.

My video on You Tube:






And photo:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Off into the desert today to watch the cars race by and then onto visit new valleys, wildlife and meet the local Bedouins.

You Tube Video:


----------



## Mustafa Adam (Mar 31, 2014)

Thats nice sems u had a good time here x


----------

